# crowd watching the olympics opening ceremony



## janetm1000 (Aug 9, 2008)

ok. sorry, the shots suck. no tripod. ISO cranked up all the way to 1600 and this is still the best pics of the bunch. but it was fun being there and watching the ceremony:

this is the screen we watched from (so TINY! lol)





these guys were sitting right next to us:




the crowd (or most of it...)




being enthusiastic!




small flag and big flag (my friend took this shot) technically sucks, but i still thought it was funny... (and yes, that's me, in the sweaty shirt and with the idiot's smile... lol)


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks for sharing! this is almost like life-coverage 

#2 is really great, 3 so different facial expressions


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 9, 2008)

hehe thanks. for that one i pretended to take a picture of the crowd behind and just quickly swerved over, so they dont notice me! haha


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 9, 2008)

janetm1000 said:


> hehe thanks. for that one i pretended to take a picture of the crowd behind and just quickly swerved over, so they dont notice me! haha



That is how it works  I am often too shy to work that way .. 

well, keep them coming  (oder wie sagt man? Weiter so!)


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 9, 2008)

haha thanks! will be going to the stadium in the next few days. just seriously need to buy a tripod first... *sigh*


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 9, 2008)

ever tried neatimage or noise ninja on your shots?
 sometimes works wonders on low light shots.

like in this one:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=94114


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 9, 2008)

no i havent. i am only slowly getting into the processing part at this point...
i used PS to sharpen some of them a bit, which of course increased the effect of the noise in some places... 
are those free download software or do i need to buy them? if yes, i might have trouble getting it here...


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 9, 2008)

janetm1000 said:


> no i havent. i am only slowly getting into the processing part at this point...
> i used PS to sharpen some of them a bit, which of course increased the effect of the noise in some places...
> are those free download software or do i need to buy them? if yes, i might have trouble getting it here...



I mainly use neatimage, which comes in a standard and a pro version if i remember right. you can download it and try it. but to unlock all features you have to buy a license I guess. the license can be purchased online as well. just google for neatimage. it should not be a censored site in China


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 9, 2008)

That must have been quite the experience, to watch the Opening with so many others.  Could you see the fireworks _live_?


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks alex. i'll try it out i guess. problem is, i dont have any means of paying online. but who know's i might also have a look around at the local computer(/software) market. 
antarctican, no i didnt get to see the fireworks live. i was so bummed out too, cause originally i was gonna borrow my BF's tripod and tri to find a place somewhere in the vicinity of the stadium to catch some of those fireworks. but i was kinda sick and dizzy so i didnt wanna risk getting stuck out there in the heat, with all the roadblocks and all. so instead i went to this stadium which is just across the street from my house...


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 10, 2008)

janetm1000 said:


> thanks alex. i'll try it out i guess. problem is, i dont have any means of paying online. but who know's i might also have a look around at the local computer(/software) market.



Just use your BF's credit card


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 10, 2008)

lol, alex! i've contemplated doing that SOOO many times! i'm just afraid to start, cause once i do, there's SOO many things i wanna buy online! haha...


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 11, 2008)

just go for it!


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 11, 2008)

lol! sure... while i'm at it, you want anything? haha


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 11, 2008)

janetm1000 said:


> lol! sure... while i'm at it, you want anything? haha



Better not, he would be bancrupt in 30 Minutes if we talk about what *I* want ...


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 11, 2008)

lol


----------

